# Improvements in LR5



## quantum (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy to report that I am seeing faster performance in most if not all respects in LR5. Also finding white balance dropper produces a better more neutral response.

John

ps Am still using PV2010 for speed as per previous posts and happy with that.


----------



## bobrobert (Aug 17, 2013)

What is the point of upgrading to LR5 if you are still using PV2010, other than speed?


----------



## quantum (Aug 17, 2013)

Better clone tool, lens Keeping up to date with support for new cameras. 
TBH u don't see your point most changes they've made are not Process specific.


----------



## bobrobert (Aug 17, 2013)

Most people agree that the difference between PV 2010 and PV2012 is significant in favour of PV2012. This is what I am alluding to. If someone wants to stick with PV2010 then other than speed - which is mostly subjective since it depends on a computer's performance - then why upgrade?


----------



## gregDT (Aug 17, 2013)

As mentioned there are new features that would be enough warrant an upgrade for some depending on how LR was being used. Each to their own though as PV2012 is a significant improvement over its predecessor with zero performance hit for me.


----------

